# Ariens Path Pro Chute Rotation Problem



## dcushion (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi,


Well, in the first half hour of using my new snowblower, I have managed to rotate the discharge chute too far - and I thought I was being careful when doing so.


So now, the chute will rotate but is pointing rearward - like right at me.


It looks like it must have glided over some internal stop or such.


I have removed the three bolts that attach the chute and handle and can see the inner ring and it rotates. But, I can't rotate the hole pattern so that the chute will point forward.


Any ideas on how to remedy this?


The dealer has never had this occur (which surprises me) and Ariens, itself, can not offer any additional assistance.


Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... what kind of dealer does not stand behind his sales ...?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

dcushion said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Well, in the first half hour of using my new snowblower, I have managed to rotate the discharge chute too far - and I thought I was being careful when doing so.
> ...



Dave, can you take a quick photo of your problem?


----------



## dcushion (Jan 1, 2018)

oneacer said:


> LOL ... what kind of dealer does not stand behind his sales ...?


 
No, I believe the dealer is fine. I'm just trying to fix this on my own as it will be hard for my wife and I to lift this unit into my SUV.


Dealer has said to bring it in - so, no problem there.


----------



## dcushion (Jan 1, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Dave, can you take a quick photo of your problem?


Here are two pics - one with the chute pointing rearward and one with the chute and handle removed showing the inner ring.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

That's odd. You must have, somehow, rotated the chute beyond the stops. 

Dealer is going to be the best option, sorry! 

My lady friend lives in Philly, and loves the path pro. She has the remote chute option, and she messed up the cables by getting caught on something and continuing to push it. Dealer fixed it no problem, but had a wait time so she ordered the handle to add on to rotate the chute.

You might try forcing the chute past the stops.


----------



## dcushion (Jan 1, 2018)

scrappy said:


> That's odd. You must have, somehow, rotated the chute beyond the stops.
> 
> Dealer is going to be the best option, sorry!
> 
> ...


Thanks, scrappy. I have tried gently forcing it to no avail. I didn't want to break anything as I could still return this and the dealer will work with me - could be tempted to try the Compact 20.


But, I do like the single stage for light to medium snow and... especially... the clean up tight to the pavement as I have a steep driveway. (And I do have an old Toro 3521 that still does well after about 33 years.)
Thanks, again for your suggestion.


----------



## John Martin (Jan 15, 2018)

You will have to take off the cowl. 

Steps:
1) Remove (3) Plastites holding on chute/cap assembly. 
2) Remove (2) Plastites on underside of blower opening. 
3) Remove (2) bolts on back sides of housing. 
4) There will be a black formed piece of steel that acts as the stop. You will have to remove it to get the chute ring back into the correct orientation.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome to *SBF* john and thanks for the assist


----------



## SnowThrowing1134 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have the same problem. Just bought it. Installed the chute and when tightening the 3 screws, not even bolts, into the chute it over rotated. Now the cable is tweaked and will not wind back up properly. I have it torn apart and the cable is bent so it wont wind up properly.

EDIT:

I just realized thats the model without the remote chute.


----------



## OrangeGeorge (Feb 11, 2018)

DCushion & SnowThrowing1134

Did you guys ever find out anything from Ariens? I have the same issue and have to take it apart every time it does it.


----------

